# Suppression de mac os par erreur pour réinitialisation (reste bootcamp)



## Angiebnd (27 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,

Tout d’abord j’espère avoir bien posté le message au bon endroit 

Souhaitant vendre mon macbook pro 2015 ( et ne m’y connaissant pas beaucoup en informatique) j’ai suivi le tuto d’apple pour réinitialiser mon mac et ainsi avoir un mac avec paramètres d’usine.

Seulement voila, mon copain m’a installé windows sur mon mac avec bootcamp et j’ai accidentellement supprimé mac os. Lorsque je démarre mon mac, je n’ai donc plus le choix entre mac et windows, il se met automatiquement sur windows.
J’ai donc tenté d’installer mac os sur un disque dur pour supprimer bootcamp avec assisant bootcamp mais j’ai un message d’erreur me disans qu’il est impossible de supprimer bootcamp avec ce disque. 

Ma question est donc la suivante : comment puis-je réinstaller mac os sur le mac (et non sur le disque dur) et supprimer bootcamp par la même occasion ?

Je vous mets aussi une photo de l’utilitaire de disque qui pourra peut etre vous aider ?

D’avance merci !!


----------



## ericse (27 Juin 2022)

Bonjour,
Démarre avec alt-cmd-R, lance l'utilitaire disque, active "Afficher tous les appareils", selectionne la racine, éfface la totalité du disque avec un schema GUID, quitte l'utilitaire disque et réinstalle macOS.


----------



## Locke (27 Juin 2022)

Angiebnd a dit:


> Ma question est donc la suivante : comment puis-je réinstaller mac os sur le mac (et non sur le disque dur) et supprimer bootcamp par la même occasion ?


Si tu n'as pas supprimé la partition de récupération, fais ce qui est demandé en réponse        #2      . En cas d'échec, tu démarres en maintenant longuement les touches *shift+option+cmd+R* qui affichera un globe tournant indiquant une connexion sur les serveurs d'Apple et qui te proposera la version d'OS X ou macOS livrée avec ce MBP.

Maintenant les nouveaux claviers n'ont plus la sérigraphie *alt = option*.

Ne pas oublier qu'il te faudra formater le disque dur interne, donc la fenêtre avec les 4 outils il faudra d'abord lancer Utilitaire de disque, puis sélectionner la racine du disque dur et procéder au formatage.


----------



## Angiebnd (27 Juin 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Démarre avec alt-cmd-R, lance l'utilitaire disque, active "Afficher tous les appareils", selectionne la racine, éfface la totalité du disque avec un schema GUID, quitte l'utilitaire disque et réinstalle macOS.


Merci beaucoup, ça a fonctionné !!


----------

